# Kernel 2.5.67

## LampiAo

Tenho em minha maquina o linux gentoocom o kernel 2.4.20 e funcionando tudo ok.

tentei executar make dep e nao funcinou entao compilei com make install.

eu ate vejo compilando os drivers so que quando eu executo o make modules e modules_install so compila alguns modulos.

e sempre que tento carregar um modulo ele da um erro " DM_MODULES......"

como faco para compilar os modulos nessa versao????

----------

## humpback

Desculpa a dureza, mas se tu não consegues sequer compilar um kernel da série 2.5 (kernels para developers) é porque isso provavelmente não é para ti.

Como sempre RTFM (cd /usr/src/linux/Documentation )

----------

## RoadRunner

O Humpback tem razão, a questão que levantas leva a crer que provavelmente um kernel em desenvolvimento não é o mais indicado para ti. De qualquer forma como a questão é geral a todos os kerneis, apenas quero dizer que procedeste de uma forma errada para compilar um kernel.

O make dep não é uma forma alternativa ao make install. É fundamental e deve ser executado antes do make install. Se não completar, então nem vale a pena fazer o make install. 

Como estamos a falar de um kernel 2.5, se compilar já é bom, como diria o Linus. Fucionar é um bonus extra =)

----------

## lmpinto

Concordo plenamente com o que o Humpback disse - uso regularmente kernels da serie 2.5 (porque sou estúpido, basicamente) e tenho tido todo o tipo de problemas - por exemplo no 2.5.67 nao tenho som - no 2.5.65 não tinha cd-rom. 

Esse problema que dizes percebia-se melhor se dissesses ao certo qual é o erro que te aparece -  fazes o make dep depois de um make config/oldconfig/menuconfig/xconfig, certo?

----------

## darktux

```

emerge module-init-tools

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Description: Kernel module tools for the development kernel >=2.5.48
> 
> 

 

----------

## humpback

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge module-init-tools
> ...

 

Ou sou eu que sou lerdo ou de ler os docs disso fiquei com a ideia que isso são utils para DEPOIS de se ter um kernel >= 2.5.48 que vem substituir os modprobs e afins para os kernels antigos kernels. Ou seja...... Nao tem relação nenhuma com o problema de compilação do rapaz.....

Se eu estiver errado alguem me contradiga.

----------

## pilla

Eu acho que ele se referiu ao segundo problema com a carga dos modulos....

(pegando mangueira de alta pressão) devido a algumas t hreads anteriores e preventivamente, peço que mantenhamos a discussão num nível cordial   :Wink: 

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge module-init-tools
> ...

 

----------

## humpback

Exacto..... O rapaz tambem tinha problemas com modulos... Mas eu com o sono de ontem a noite e visto ele tar a não conseguir compilar um kernel 2.5 nem nunca pensei que ele estivesse a usar um.

Fui demasido duro... Minha culpa, devia ter tido mais calma ( e escrito com mais atenção, agora ao ler o meu post nem consigo perceber bem o que estava a dizer ... Need to sleep more  :Smile:  )

----------

## darktux

 :Confused: 

----------

## pilla

O homem pediu desculpas, não vejo porque estender o problema. Vamos nos ater aos kernels da serie de desenvolvimento e as questões com módulos nestes, right?

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 

 

----------

## m3thos

Eu uso lvm, em linux2.5 só existe suporte para device mapper e não para lvm,

o lvm2 sei que funciona c/ device mapper, mas só não sei ao certo, o que raio preciso de fazer para pegar num kernel 2.5.x e meter a funcionar sem problemas num sistema em que:

/usr -> lvm

/home -> lvm

e muitas outras directorias...

ps.: ainda nem tentei bootar isto.. tenho o kernel compilado à espera de saber o que tenho de fazer  :Smile: 

----------

## Proton

Já agora, há alguma previsão de quando pode sair o 2.6, para além do vulgar "when it's done"?   :Smile: 

----------

## To

Não percebo nada de gentoo e estou apenas a dar os primeiros passos. Mas tenho acompanhado o kernel 2.5 e uma coisa que não existe de certeza é o make dep.

Tó 

 *LampiAo wrote:*   

> Tenho em minha maquina o linux gentoocom o kernel 2.4.20 e funcionando tudo ok.
> 
> tentei executar make dep e nao funcinou entao compilei com make install.

 

----------

## xsl

em relação ao 2.4.*

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

em relação ao 2.5.*

Não faço a minima ... 

Cump

----------

## darktux

make gconfig/xconfig/menuconfig/config/oldconfig bzImage modules modules_install

----------

## lmpinto

Não esquecer 'emerge module-init-tools', que trás os equivalentes aos modutils para o 2.4 - e é backward compatible - podem instalar à vontade numa máquina com 2.4 que as coisas continuam a funcionar.

----------

## darktux

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> Não esquecer 'emerge module-init-tools', que trás os equivalentes aos modutils para o 2.4 - e é backward compatible - podem instalar à vontade numa máquina com 2.4 que as coisas continuam a funcionar.

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=274399#274399

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

